# Delivery Driver (DD) Killed at Denny’s



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...s-fbi-and-virginia-police-offer-10000-reward/
(CNN) -- The FBI and police in Virginia are offering a $10,000 reward for any information leading to an arrest and conviction in the killing of a food delivery driver.

Two men, described by Prince William County police as in their late teens to early twenties, were robbing a Denny's restaurant early Thursday morning in Manassas, police said in a statement Thursday.

Surveillance footage shows the men running into the restaurant while brandishing guns. Police shared portions of the video with the public in an effort to help identify them.

"The men ordered the patrons of the restaurant and employees to the ground while demanding their cell phones and wallets. The men further demanded money from the business," the police statement says.

As the two men, wearing black coats and hats that covered much of their faces, were leaving the restaurant, they shot one man who police say had been sitting on the floor and cooperating. Police note the men took no money or items from the restaurant itself.

Yusuf Ozgur, 56, entered the restaurant to pick up an order as the two suspects were leaving, according to the statement.

Ozgur, a DoorDash delivery driver, according to CNN WJLA, leaves behind his wife and two children.

Ozgur "was walking into the Denny's and unknowingly held the door for the suspects as they exited," according to police.

One of the suspects struck him with a baton and the other shot him.

Both Ozgur and the first victim were taken to local area hospitals, where Ozgur was pronounced dead. The wounded man is "expected to survive," according to the police statement.

We are saddened to hear of the incident earlier today at our Manassas, VA restaurant, and our thoughts are with those injured and their families," Denny's said in a statement to CNN.

"We are cooperating fully with the authorities in their investigation. Denny's has shared the surveillance video with all of the relevant authorities as per our policies and will continue to do so throughout the remainder of the investigation."

DoorDash released a statement to WJLA on Thursday.

"We are deeply saddened by the loss of Yusuf Ozgur, a Manassas-area Dasher. Our thoughts are with his family, friends and loved ones, and we are reaching out to his family to offer our full support during this difficult time. We are in contact with law enforcement and cooperating with their investigation of this horrific crime."?

Prince William County police described the suspects as two males between 5′10 and 6′0 and weighing 180 pounds. The police department asked anyone with information to contact the department's tipline at (703) 792-7000 or online at www.pwcgov.org/policetip.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Nothing good ever happens at Denny’s.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I opened up the 1st Denny's here in Peoria, AZ. Back in 85'. Denny's is the drunk goto.

Hope they catch those animals. Sucks that dude was just trying to do the right thing. Those guys need too burn in hell


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

man that really sucks . why did they have to kill everyone . they just get a kick out of killing.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

When DD offers the family its "full support," I wonder if it's just PR moral support or something more tangible, like life insurance or funeral expenses.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> When DD offers the family its "full support," I wonder if it's just PR moral support or something more tangible, like life insurance or funeral expenses.


A DD driver will be dispatched with a casserole for the wake.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> When DD offers the family its "full support," I wonder if it's just PR moral support or something more tangible, like life insurance or funeral expenses.


Just ' cheap empty words '


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

All for a worthless couple of bucks....RIP


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

At least the suspects will be easy to catch, not many guys are between 5'10" and 6' weighing 180lbs.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> At least the suspects will be easy to catch, not many guys are between 5'10" and 6' weighing 180lbs.


Just look for the ones wearing masks, duh.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

MHR said:


> https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...s-fbi-and-virginia-police-offer-10000-reward/
> (CNN) -- The FBI and police in Virginia are offering a $10,000 reward for any information leading to an arrest and conviction in the killing of a food delivery driver.
> 
> Two men, described by Prince William County police as in their late teens to early twenties, were robbing a Denny's restaurant early Thursday morning in Manassas, police said in a statement Thursday.
> ...


Makes me sick someone died working for Doortrash. What a waste. Hopefully there's a heaven and Ozgur's there


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Didn’t we just have a conversation about this in the concealed carry trend?

Remember the individuals that are convinced that if they comply they won’t be killed.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> When DD offers the family its "full support," I wonder if it's just PR moral support or something more tangible, like life insurance or funeral expenses.


it's pr , notice the cookie cutter response , the same template most companies use when a death happens


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I really hope all of you have the same feelings and post messages when anyone is killed.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Didn't we just have a conversation about this in the concealed carry trend?
> 
> Remember the individuals that are convinced that if they comply they won't be killed.


I suppose it's a matter of realizing it's a gang initiation type deal and that it's time to go out w/ guns ablazin'. Hopefully you're alone, obviously if you're w/ others it's a messed up situation, hesitation etc


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Nothing good ever happens at Denny's.


Eaten at Dennys once in the last thirty years. Moving and nothing near was open when we were done. Garbage food Garbage service, cheap drinks that are good in some situations


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Teens feel invincible. I'm sure they'll brag to their friends and get caught very soon.



Amos69 said:


> Eaten at Dennys once in the last thirty years. Moving and nothing near was open when we were done. Garbage food Garbage service, cheap drinks that are good in some situations


Only thing decent is their breakfast. Everything else is basically microwave food.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Teens feel invincible. I'm sure they'll brag to their friends and get caught very soon.
> 
> 
> Only thing decent is their breakfast. Everything else is basically microwave food.


Even breakfast only approaches decent.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Was a handyman, working DoorDash on the side. He was working way late in this case, around 2:25 a.m. Funeral, service Saturday. #RIP

_Below is Yusuf Ozgur's funeral information (in Turkish). For those that cannot understand Turkish, it says that people will meet up at noon this Saturday (December 28th) in Lanham, MD at the address below, and then have a mid-day prayer. Yusuf's body will then be transported to Fredericksburg, VA for burial around 3:30 PM at the address below.

Cumartest Saat 12:00de Camide bulusuyoruz
Oylen namazindan sonra Yusuf Abiyi Fredericksburge goturuyorlar.
Caminin Adresi:
Diyanet Center of America
9610 Good Luck Rd
Lanham MD 20706
240-435-8557

Tahmin olarak saat 3:30 mezarda oluruz
Mezarin adresi:
1112 Brooke Rd
Fredericksburg Va 22405
703-822-3372_


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> When DD offers the family its "full support," I wonder if it's just PR moral support or something more tangible, like life insurance or funeral expenses.


Their support stops with a PR statement


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ChinatownJake said:


> He was working way late in this case, around 2:25 a.m.


I quit making deliveries at 10pm, tonight. He must have been going through a rough time making ends meet, to be working that late. Sorry for his family. Go Fund Me already peaked out for this loss of life.

:frown:


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Nothing good ever happens at Denny's.


2 am... Highly likely yes. But Manassas is in one of the counties with highest per capita income in the nation.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

thinking more on this subject makes me realize we are all one bad timing moment away from disaster. here is this poor guy ,humping some POS job at 2:30 am to care for his family and bang,lights out. It is a sober reminder how dangerous these jobs are and how expendable the companies that own them value us. from the article it appears he did nothing ,it was just very poor timing. I feel sorry for his family, its just not right. I hope they deliver swift justice to the perpetrators. on a side note,i never drive at night anymore except when i start at 5 or 530 in the morning. so , the other night i thought ok ill try it again after all these years,wanna know something ? i did one ride hated the vibe and stopped,i do not like the night shift at all,for many reasons. but some people do what they have to ,fortunetly what i make during the day is good enough for now. anyways.....the wheels on the bus go round and round....


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> thinking more on this subject makes me realize we are all one bad timing moment away from disaster. here is this poor guy ,humping some POS job at 2:30 am to care for his family and bang,lights out. It is a sober reminder how dangerous these jobs are and how expendable the companies that own them value us. from the article it appears he did nothing ,it was just very poor timing. I feel sorry for his family, its just not right. I hope they deliver swift justice to the perpetrators. on a side note,i never drive at night anymore except when i start at 5 or 530 in the morning. so , the other night i thought ok ill try it again after all these years,wanna know something ? i did one ride hated the vibe and stopped,i do not like the night shift at all,for many reasons. but some people do what they have to ,fortunetly what i make during the day is good enough for now. anyways.....the wheels on the bus go round and round....


Perps should get electric chair asap. No jury, no trial.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

More Amish youth looking for a better way of life.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn this isn't that far from me. That really sucks, he was just out there trying to make an extra dollar. Wrong place at the wrong time, I feel bad for his family


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn this isn't that far from me. That really sucks, he was just out there trying to make an extra dollar. Wrong place at the wrong time, I feel bad for his family


He held the door open for two masked aspiring rappers. His situational awareness sucked.

After they catch those two it should be the death penalty, but I doubt they'll do ten years.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ColtDelta said:


> He held the door open for two masked aspiring rappers. His situational awareness sucked.
> 
> After they catch those two it should be the death penalty, but I doubt they'll do ten years.


It was 2 am so maybe he was really tired, I don't know. What a shitty way to go


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

ColtDelta said:


> He held the door open for two masked aspiring rappers. His situational awareness sucked.
> 
> After they catch those two it should be the death penalty, but I doubt they'll do ten years.


It was 2 am. He may have been dead tired. Anyway, this is all speculation at this time.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

10 years after moving from Northern Virginia and Manassas is still as dangerous as ever


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> 2 am... Highly likely yes. But Manassas is in one of the counties with highest per capita income in the nation.


Well, duh. If you're going to rob a Denny's you don't go to the one down by the freeway. :biggrin:


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Piece of crap scumbags. These little thugs think they are so tough with their guns. They don’t give a crap about the family they shattered.


----------

